# Sam Gawith Christmas Mixture 2006



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

since i got my 4 oz baggie of the limited release Samuel Gawith Christmas Blend - i've since tried 2 bowls.
i've read a couple other reviews. when i got the box off the doorstep thursday night, i picked it up and i could smell something coming from the box. it smelled like christmas for sure. like i had a bunch of pine needles and cinnamon sticks in the box, and that's all. opened the box, and out came a few other tins, a lighter, and then the baggie from the north pole.

well, i agree with other reviewers. it IS like sucking on one of those hot cinnamon toothpicks with pine smell mixed in. it got my tongue tingling, but not like tongue-bite... like cinnamon overload. my entire tongue, not just the top, or where tongue bit usually occurs (where the smoke is the hottest when it first hits).
definitely some good stuff. glad i managed to snare 4 oz from the limited supply of 40 lbs shipped into the US.
will probably not be something you'd want to smoke except around the holidays.

highly recommended for a change of pace aromatic for the holidays. it smells like christmas, and my wife said the room note was the same as the tobacco smell (which is the same as the taste).


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



IHT said:


> since i got my 4 oz baggie of the limited release Samuel Gawith Christmas Blend - i've since tried 2 bowls.
> i've read a couple other reviews. when i got the box off the doorstep thursday night, i picked it up and i could smell something coming from the box. it smelled like christmas for sure. like i had a bunch of pine needles and cinnamon sticks in the box, and that's all. opened the box, and out came a few other tins, a lighter, and then the baggie from the north pole.
> 
> well, i agree with other reviewers. it IS like sucking on one of those hot cinnamon toothpicks with pine smell mixed in. it got my tongue tingling, but not like tongue-bite... like cinnamon overload. my entire tongue, not just the top, or where tongue bit usually occurs (where the smoke is the hottest when it first hits).
> ...


Nice review Greg, 40lbs to the US must have went fast because I can't find it anywhere 

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Samuel Gawith Christmas Blend '06*

bump for *Shawn* and his *P*.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Samuel Gawith Christmas Blend '06*



IHT said:


> bump for *Shawn* and his *P*.


:r Thanks Greg. I will be sure to add my review of this tobacco when it arrives. I was so happy when I found it before it was no longer 

Wife should like the room note, just hope this isn't to over the top.

Shawn p


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

*Samuel Gawith Christmas blend '06*

Well I said I would post what I thought of some of the tobacco I received.Here goes.when I got to my mailbox the other day I received my wish from IHT. first impression was wow thats a lot of cinnamon. I decided to light some up last night even though its not Christmas. Now the first thing that I noticed was the tingling of my tongue that I was warned about. I did however really like this as it was a good tingle and I enjoyed the spice (although by the end my tongue was actually a little numb). The room I was smoking in was filled with the amazing aroma that had me half expecting Saint Nick to suddenly appear beside me with a big churchwarden and ask if he could share a bowl(can you tell I like Christmas).My wife actually came up and opened the door to my spare bedroom(which usually means I'm about to be told its getting a little smokey) and asked me what I was smoking. I told her and she said "yup smells like Christmas"! I really liked this tobacco but will definitely set this aside for the cold nights ahead.

Thanks again IHT for granting my wish


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Samuel Gawith Christmas blend '06*

glad you liked it. it does smell like xmas. and it's not a tongue "bite", it just makes your entire mouth numb.

btw - in the "open thread", i posted a link where someplace still has this in stock. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Air cured VAs, Turkish and Orientals. Take some Grousemoor, lose the floral topping and replace it with Christmas spice, and viola! Christmas Mixture '06. It a good smoke, not too spicy and not really soapy. As the bowl burns further toward the bottom, it develops a richer flavor that continues to gather strength to the very last puff. At the very last I did taste spice. Easy to see why it is a Christmas special. A nice subtle, yet mouth filling sweetness. Nothing here to dislike. Nic-ok, Room note-pretty good


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

It makes my mouth tingly and numb. Not like tongue bite though. That is all I could think about while smoking it. Room note smells like Christmas.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bump, for all of you that have gone on TAD attacks with this stuff today.
:bl


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I am smoking a bowl of this tomorrow....the smell is awesome.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

To me....this is gingerbread cookies and eggnog with some nutmeg and whisky.....yep, Christmas....and smoked it in a BBB Christmas '75. 4oz on the way....thanks Dave, needed another excuse to buy more tobacco but at least I know I like this stuff.


----------

